# Do you plan to tell your children about E/S?



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

Just wondering... 

I mean, suppose your recipient got pregnant with your donation - would you tell your child how they helped another family get their dream? 

Not something that I have really thought about?? 

Carrie


----------



## *~Nic~* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Carrie

Our son whose 12 (concieved naturally) knows all about it, hes very mature and understands it all.
I hadn't really thought about telling this one concieved by egg share but expect we will tell baby when hes old enough to understand.

Nic


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi hun, if we ever get to sharing again, and when Boo is old enough, we will tell, its a bit too complicated for adults at the moment let alone a four year old, but we always tell each other everything. If we were ever lucky enough to get a bfp from a share,  then we would tell that child as well. 

xxx


----------

